# JSON Object auslesen



## Guest (7. Jun 2008)

Moin,


ich habe ein Object mit diesem Inhalt:

{'Name': 'Hans Meiser', 'Alter': 123, 'Test': {'1': 23, '2': 234}, 'Hobby': ['Tennis', 'Fussball']} 

Dieses möchte ich nun auslesen. Ich habe zuerst einen String, den ich dann mit simple JSON in ein Object konvertiere:

Object obj= JSONValue.parse(json);

Leider komme ich nun nicht an die Elemente heran  

Kann mir jmd. sagen wie das geht ?


Grüße


----------



## ign0rant (8. Jun 2008)

Einfach in ein JSONObject oder HashMap casten. Steht auch in der Doku....


----------

